
Foxconn agrees to buy Sharp after slashing original offer - ChuckMcM
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-sharp-hon-hai-idUSKCN0WW03P
======
ChuckMcM
Probably the most succinct of the articles I've seen covering this. The
competition for LCD (and now OLED) displays is pretty intense, that Sharp went
from one of the market leaders in display technology to this shows just how
profoundly the market has moved since competitors LG and Samsung went head to
head. A lot of change in the last 10 years.

